# Other polinators affected by bee diseases?



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Have a look at this article: http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/68058/title/Flower_sharing_may_be_unsafe_for_bees


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Viruses are but one of the many challenges the poor little buggers are up against. I think their number one enemy is US! Mankind. We need to change some habits.


----------

